# contacting sky to cancel service



## TLC (22 Jul 2010)

I am cancelling Sky tv any way to contact them without ringing?  I've tried the number but it doesn't seem to be working? Number I have is 08442 414141?  I suppose they will want it in writing also.


----------



## Latrade (22 Jul 2010)

You should have a customer service number on one of your bills, just call that. I did it by phone and it was all sorted immediately and didn't need to follow it up with writing. I was also only billed for a pro rata useage in the month rather than paying for a whole month.

I didn't even really get too much of the old guilt trip for leaving. I just said what UPC were offering for the phone, broadband and TV and the guy pretty much said he didn't blame me. 

All painless enough. Eircom on the other hand was a different story.


----------



## TLC (22 Jul 2010)

I don't actually get a paper bill I just check it on line & there is no phone number there - you wouldn't have it handy would you?  I'm also changing to UPC for TV, phone & broadband - hope I'm not making a mistake but the rate works out cheaper & I'm trying to save a few bob!!
Thanks


----------



## bren1916 (22 Jul 2010)

0818 719819


----------



## Latrade (22 Jul 2010)

TLC said:


> I'm also changing to UPC for TV, phone & broadband - hope I'm not making a mistake but the rate works out cheaper & I'm trying to save a few bob!!
> Thanks


 
Well it's a couple of years now for me and no problems. Dropped Eircom for phone and BB and Sky. Not as many channels as sky, but then we wouldn't watch all them anyway, so kept that to a basic and I've never had a problem with the phone or BB over anything I didn't experience with Eircom of Sky (i.e. nothing a reset doesn't sort out). Might be one of the lucky ones, but the money saved monthly was definitely worth the switch.


----------



## TLC (22 Jul 2010)

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## TLC (22 Jul 2010)

Did it on the phone & very simple thanks all


----------



## horusd (11 May 2011)

I have minimum SKY package at 25 yoyo's a month. I hardly use TV and see no real reason to keep paying 300 p.a. for not a lot really. Any thoughts of why I should keep it or lose it. From what I can tell, I'll get all my favourite channels (C4/BBC/ etc ) free, and I can watch RTE online?  I would prefer to watch RTE on the TV, and I think that's on the way? Any drawbacks that I'm missing?


----------



## niceoneted (11 May 2011)

Horusd,  I am in the same boat. Also because I work shift work I usually end up catching stuff on RTE iPlayer or TV3 catch up or channel 4 on demand. The few times lately I have actually sat down to put the telly on I have just ended up flicking through repeatedly as couldn't find anything interesting to me on.


----------

